# Fluid leaking from spay incision



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Jenny was spayed on Monday and she didn't feel good at all until this afternoon. She is not suppose to be running or jumping or playing roughly at all, but she has decided this afternoon to make up for the last 2 days. She started running around the back yard when I let her out to potty, so I brought her straight in where she proceeded to do laps around the house and up and down the stairs. I got her calmed down, then she started jumping all over Sam and she started to fly up and down the stairs again. We decided she was going to have to spend some time in her crate which she is not happy about, but I just got her out to potty and she has clear (maybe a bit pinkish) fluid leaking from the incision, which has nondissolvable stitches. Should I be worried? The vet is closed or I would have called them. Is this nothing or can it at least wait till morning? Its not red or warm or anything like that, just the fluid.




My advise would to be just to watch it until you can call the vet tomorrow. Since its not red or inflamed it sounds to me like it's fine. Maybe the running around she did got things flowing more since that was the first time she's been active since her surgery. I think she's fine but a call to the vet tomorrow wouldn't hurt to ease the mind.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like a bit of serum leaking - doesn't sound serious - call your vet in the am.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Wonder had that after her c-scection in October. The vet said it wasn't a big deal unless the area was hot, red, swollen, or the fliud was anything other than clear. 

Hopefuly your vet will be able to ease your mind in the morning.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! After she rested a bit it looks alot better. I will check it in the morning and decide whether to take her in or not. Keeping her from her nightly puppy crazies is going to be really hard!


----------

